# الغذاء المناسب لكل فصائل الدم



## fouad78 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

الغذاء المناسب لكل فصائل الدم 









فصيلة الدم A :

أنت ستصبح أكثر رشاقة على نظام فصيلة الدم Aإذا تعودت على أكل الأطعمة المسموح لك بأكلها و حذف ما هو محظور أكله , فصيلة الدم A عكس الفصيلة Oتماماً في نظام الأكل والتمثيل الغذائي للطعام الذي يأكله الأشخاص المنتمون للفصيلة O , فنجد أن أكل اللحوم الحيوانية تسرع من عملية التمثيل الغذائي ويصبح أكثر فعالية , بعكس تأثيرها على الأشخاص المنتمون إلى فصيلةA , حيث أن أكل اللحوم يجعل الشخص من فصيلة Aمتعب وأقل حركة وطاقة عن ما يأكله من البروتينات النباتية . ففصيلة الدم A تحتفظ بالماء في أجسام أصحابها عندما تبطئ عملية التمثيل الغذائي , بينما فصيلة O تحرق جميع اللحوم كالوقود بدون أي أضرار في أجسادها . في حين أن فصيلة الدم A تخزن اللحوم الموجودة في الطعام كدهون في الجسم , لذلك اللحوم الحيوانية تسبب السمنة بالنسبة للأشخاص من فصيلة الدم A , بينما هي غذاء جيد لـ O , و السبب في ذلك هو حموضة المعدة في O , بحيث نجد أن نسبة الحموضة في المعدة عالية جداً عندما يهضم اللحم بسهولة بدون أي مشاكل .
أما في فصيلة A فنسبة الحموضة منخفضة جداً .
و للتكيف مع هذا النوع يجب الاعتماد على المحاصيل الزراعية( أي التحول إلى شخص نباتي) .
منتجات الألبان : تهضم بضعف وبطء شديد مع A لذا فهي مزعجة وسيئة بسبب تفاعلات الأنسولين لأن منتجات الألبان مشبعة بالدهون لذا تسبب أضراراً بالقلب وتسبب مرض السكر والسمنة . 
القمح : يعتبر من العناصر المختلطة في A يمكن لهذه الفصيلة أكل القمح ولكن ليس بكثرة لأن كثرته تسبب حموضة في عضلات وأنسجة الجسم وذلك بعكس O الذي ينمو بقوة على الأنسجة الحمضية فالقمح قاعدي لمن له فصيلة O بينما حمضي لمن له فصيلة A. 
وبالإضافة إلى أكل الأطعمة الصحية وقليلة الدهن والخضار والحبوب المتوازنة فإن فصيلة الدم A تحتاج للأكل الخفيف للحصول على الفائدة العامة والتأثيرات الجيدة 0
ولذلك سنعطي دليل سريع لأهم وأفضل الأطعمة التي تفيد أو تضر بالجسم .

فمن الأطعمة التي تساعد على زيادة الوزن : لأصحاب الفصيلة A
اللحوم : بطيئة الهضم وتخزن في الجسم كدهون وتزيد سموم الهضم .
مشتقات الألبان : بطئ عملية التمثيل الغذائي .
الفاصوليا القلوية : تتداخل مع إنزيمات الهضم وتبطئ عملية التمثيل الغذائي .
القمح : يوقف ويثبط الأنسولين .
زيت الخضار : يساعد على الهضم الجيد ويمنع حفظ الماء في الجسم .
الأطعمة التي تساعد على إنزال الوزن :
أطعمة الصويا : تساعد على الهضم وتمثيل الغذاء بسرعة .
الخضار : تساعد على التمثيل الغذائي الصحيح وتسرع من حركة الأمعاء . :الأناناس : يساعد على سرعة حركة الأمعاء .
للحصول على أفضـل نتائج فصيلة A يجب عليها الامتناع عن تـناول اللحوم في نظام أكلها ، فمن المفروض أن هذه الفصيلة أشخاصها معرضين للإصابة بأمراض القلب والسكر وسرطان المعدة ، لذا يجب الامتناع عن المحظورات و أكل كل ما هو مفيد للجسم .






تكملة الأغذية الممنوعة والمفيدة للفصيلة A
نكمل ما يخص الفصيلة Aمن حيث الأغذية الممنوعة والمفيدة والمحايدة :
المحظورات :
اللحوم الحمراء بصفة عامة - الكبد - القلب – الأرنب – الخنزير – البط – الوز – البقر- الماعز .
المحايد : 
الدجاج – الديك الرومي ( التركي ) – الفروج ( صغار الدجاج ) 
الأسماك :
المفيد منها : السارديـن – السالمون – الماكريل – الكود – السمك الأبيـض – الرد سنابر ( الحمراء ) – القرش – التونة – سمك السيف .
المحظورات من الأسماك :
الكافيار – الجمبري – الضفادع – الكلامب ( CLAMP ) - المحار – الأستاكوزا – السلاحف – الأخطبوط – السمك الأزرق – قط البحر – الأصداف 

يمكن للأشخاص من فصيلة الدم Aاستخدام منتجات الألبان ولكن يجب الامتناع عن الأشياء المصنعة من الحليب الكامل الدسم – وتحدد كمية البيض المستهلك . كما يمكن استخدام حليب الصويا واللبن الرائب والزبادي الكريمة الغير مدهنة و حليب الماعز كبديل جيد للحليب الكامل – جبن الصويا – معظم مشتقات الألبان أو الحليب غير مهضومة جيداً عند الأشخاص من هذه الفصيلة , وذلك لأن هذه الفصيلة تنتج مضادات حيوية للسكر الموجود في الحليب الكامل الدسم مع الفيوكوز FUCOSE يمثل TYPE BANTIGENأي يمثل بروتين يسمى BANTIGEN وهذه الفصيلة ترفض أي شيء من هذا المركب التي تسبب المناعة الطبيعية لهذه الفصيلة , فالمضادات الحيوية التي تكونها هذه الفصيلة ترفض كل مشتقات الحليب الكامل الدسم ، فإذا كنت تعاني من حساسية من الحليب الكامل الدسم هذا يعني أن إفرازات الصدر تكون كثيرة مما يؤدي إلى مشاكل في الجهاز التنفسي نتيجة إفراز كمية كبيرة من الإفرازات المخاطية التي تضر بالصدر وعادة هذا النوع يفرز أكثر من غيره من فصائل الدم بالنسبة للإفرازات المخاطية .
مشتقات الحليب المفيدة : 






جبن الصويا – وحليب الصويا .
مشتقات الحليب الغير ضارة ( المحايدة ) :
جبن الغنم – حليب الغنم – المازولا – اللبن الزبادي – واللبن المثلج – اللبن الزبادي بالفواكه - جبن الفيتا الغنمي . 
المحظورات : 
الجبن الأمريكي – الجبن الأزرق – الزبدة – زبدة الحليب – جبن الشيدر – الكوتينج – جبن الكريم ( الكاسات ) – الآيس كريم – جبن البارميسان السويسري – الحليب الكامل الدسم 
الزيوت والدهون :
الدهون والزيوت غير مرغوبة لهذه الفصيلة إلازيت الكتان و زيت الزيتون حيث يمكن استخدام ملعقة يومياً من زيت الزيتون للطبخ أو للسلطة لأنه يساعد على خفض نسبة الكولسترول .
المفيد جداً : زيت الزيتون – زيت الكتان 
المحظورات : زيت الذرة – زيت القطن – زيت اللوز – زيت دوار الشمس . 

المكسرات والبذور : 







بما أن هذه الفصيلة مسموح لها بقليل من البروتين الحيواني لذلك فإن البروتينات النباتية الموجودة في المكسرات مفيدة لهذه الفصيلة كبذور دوار الشمس وبذور القرع ( الفصفص الدبة ) واللوز البجلي واللوز السوداني مفيد جداً لهذه الفصيلة , يجب أكل اللوز دائماً لأن فيه مواد مضادة للسرطان ( Cancer Fighting Lectin ) . ويجب أكل قشر اللوز إذا كنت تعاني من مشاكل في المرارة , ويجب أكل زبدة اللوز بكمية بسيطة بدلاً من أكل اللوز بأكمله .
المفيد والمسموح : اللوز السوداني – زبدة اللوز – بندق – بذر القرع ( الفصفص الدبة ) 
المسموح والمحايد : زبدة اللوز – الماكاديميا – القعقع ( الجوز ، عين جمل ) اللوز البجلي – زبدة دوار الشمس بذور السمسم – زبدة السمسم ( الطحينة ) .
المحظورات : المكسرات البرازيلية – الكاجو – الفستق .


البقول : 






تعمل بقوة عظيمة بالنسبة لفصيلة A , ولكن هناك أنواع ضارة لاحتوائها على إلـ Lectinالذي يخفض نسبة الأنسولين في الإنتاج مما يؤدي للسمنة أو مرض السكري . 
المفيد منها : 
الفاصوليا بأنواعها الخضراء والسوداء والحمراء – العدس المحلي والأخضر والأحمر واللوبـيا. 
المحايد والممكن استخدامه بدون ضرر : البازلاء الخضراء وأنواع من الفاصوليا 
المحظورات : نحاس الفاصوليا – الفاصوليا على شكل الكلى .
الرقاق ( CEREALS ) : 
يستحب استخدام الحبوب الكاملة وليست التي مرت بعملية التصنيع , كما يجب الحذر من إكثار القمح لأنه يساعد على الإفرازات المخاطية في الصدر 
المفيد من الحبوب : 
الحبوب المكونة من الذرة - والشعير - والأرز .
المحظورات :كريمة القمح وكثرة الأشياء المصنوعة من القمح 
الخبز : بالنسبة للخبز فإن الناس الذين يعانون من إفرازات مخاطية في الصدر نتيجة لحساسية الصدر يجب الامتناع أو الابتعاد عن القمح الكامل وأخذ دقيق الصويا أو دقيق الرز كبديل لـها.


المفيد والمسموح للاستخدام :

دقيق الصويا – الكيك المصنوع من دقيق الرز – خبز القمح ( النخالة ) .
المحايد : خبز الشعير والذرة .
المحظور : خبز القمح الكامل والخبز البروتيني 
المكرونات : 
للمكرونة اختيارات وافرة وتحتوي على مصادر جيدة للبروتين النباتي ويمكن الحصول على مواد غذائية ضرورية لا يمكن الحصول عليها من اللحوم الحيوانية 
الابتعاد عن الوجبات المثلجة والمكرونة المحضرة من الصلصات أو خليط من الرز مع الخضار الجاهزة , ويحبذ صنع الغذاء في المنزل وعدم استخدام المأكولات الجاهزة .
المفيد والمسموح به : 
دقيق الرز – الباستا – الشعير ودقيقه .

المحظورات :

الدقيق الأبيض – المكرونة المصنوعة من السبانخ والسميد والدقيق الكامل .


الخضروات :






الخضروات ضرورية لاحتوائها على المعادن والإنزيمات ومواد ضد الأكسدة , وتؤكل نية أو بالبخار ، فمعظم الخضروات مسموحة ولكن هناك بعض المحظورات كالفلفل والباذنجان والطماطم والبطاطس والجزر اليماني 
ومن الخضار المفيدة جداً والتي تمنع أو تحمي الخلايا الغير طبيعية من الانقسام بسبب الأكسدة هو : البروكلي و الثوم و الجزر و القرع والسبانخ واللفت والخضار الحديدية والورقية والبصل الأصفر وكذلك التوفو ( TOFO) فهو من أفضل 
الخضار لهذه الفصيلة .
الخضار المفيدة جداً :
الأرضي الشوكي – أوراق البنجر – البروكلي – الجزر – الخضار الورقية – الهدرباء البرية – البصل بأنواعه – السبانخ – الباميا – الخس – اللفت – الفجل – الثوم – البقدونس – القرع 
المحايد والممكن استخدامه :
البنجر – الأفوكادو – القرنبيط – الكرفس – الذرة – الخيار - الخس – الفجل الأحمر .
المحظورات ( الممنوعات ) :
الكرنب الأحمر والأبيض – الباذنجان الأسود – المشروم ( عش الغراب – الفطر ) - الزيتون الأسود ( اليوناني – الأسباني ) – الفلفل بأنواعه ( الأحمر والأخضر والأصفر ) – البطاطس – والجزر اليماني – الطماطم . 

الفواكه :






يجب أكل الفاكهة يومياً على الأقل ثلاث مرات في اليوم لتعادل الحموضة المتكونة من الحبوب ، فبعض الفواكه تكون ضارة كالبرتقال والبطيخ والخربز والفواكه الاستوائية كالمانجو والبابايا والموز , حيث أن بعضها يكون مفيد كالليمون والعنب والخوخ والتين .
الفواكه المفيدة : 
الخوخ – التوت الأسود والأزرق – الكرز- التين – العنب – الليمون – الأناناس – البرقوق - الزبيب – المشمش 0
الفواكه المحايدة :
التفاح – البلح الأسود والأحمر الطازج – العنب بأنواعه – الجوافة – الكيوي – الحبحب – الخوخ – الكمثرى – الفراولة , والمربى من الفواكه المقبولة " بدون سكر " , وكذلك الجيلي 0
المحظورات من الفواكه :
الموز – النارجين – المانجو – الخربز ( الشمـام ) – الهنـدول – البرتقــال – البابايا – اليوسف أفندي .
العصيرات والسوائل
يجب أخذ كأس من الماء الفاتر كل يوم في الصباح مع نصف ليمونه ( عصير ) للتخلص من الإفرازات المخاطية في الصدر .
العصيرات المفيدة :
عصير المشمش – الجزر – الكرفس – الكرز الأسود – الجريب فروت – الأناناس – البرقوق ( البخارا ) – عصير الليمون المخفف بالماء الفاتر .
العصيرات المحايدة :
عصير التفاح – عصير الكرنب – عصير الخيار – العنب – عصير الخضار . 
المحظورات من العصيرات :
عصير البرتقال – عصير البابايا – عصير الطماطم .


البهارات :






تكون نافعة جداً في تركيبات معينة كالصويا وصلصة الصويا والميسو والتماري والسوسي والدبـس الأسود فهو مصدر جيد للحديد , ويستخدم رماد عشب البحر كمصدر لليـود والمعادن ، كما أن الخل يجب تجنبه لأنه يهيج جدران المعدة , ويمكن استخدام السكر والشكولاته ولكن بكميات بسيطة .​


----------



## kalimooo (18 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع ومهم فؤاد

ربنا يباركك اخي

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات رااااااااااااائعه جدا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى جدا على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا على المعلومات
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Rosetta (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة دي
الرب يباركك*


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2008)

_تعليمات ومعلومات مهمه جدا فؤاد
يسوع يبارك حياتك
مشكوووووور​_


----------



## fouad78 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع ومهم فؤاد
> 
> ربنا يباركك اخي
> 
> سلام المسيح



تعليقاتك ومباركتك للموضوع هي الأهم أخي بالمسيح
الرب يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااااااائعه جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



أنا مبسوط كتير بتنويرك الموضوع أخي كوكو مان
ميرسي كتير لمرورك الرب يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرااااااااااا جزيلا على المعلومات
> ربنا يباركك​



أهلا أختي المباركة شكرا لمرورك سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة دي
> الرب يباركك*



أهلا وسهلا استاذي شكرا لمرورك الجميل سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تعليمات ومعلومات مهمه جدا فؤاد
> يسوع يبارك حياتك
> مشكوووووور​_



ويباركك أخي مشكووووووووووووور لمرورك سلام المسيح​


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداااااااااا
ميرسى يا فؤاد
يسوع يباركك​*


----------

